# Fuzzy screen after Xorg configure test



## bsdme2 (Oct 1, 2010)

HI folksss,

after install  Xorg using   
`# pkg_add -r xorg`
and then
`# Xorg -configure`
then test with
`# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new -retro`
I then get a fuzzy screen with X mouse cursor work
and mouse can move without issue but stuck in this fuzzy screen.
Please help me out. I attach rc.conf, Xorg log, and Xorg.conf

Thanks folks


----------



## Beastie (Oct 1, 2010)

Have you tried executing xinit (i.e. without having a xorg.conf file)?

Also, try commenting out the *HorizSync* and *VertRefresh* options (*Monitor* section) and adding a valid mode to the *Screen* section and then try *Xorg -config ...* again:

```
Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	[highlight]DefaultDepth  24[/highlight]
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		[highlight]Modes   "800x600"[/highlight]
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```
(replace *800* and *600* with your monitor specs)


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 1, 2010)

bsdme2 said:
			
		

> HI folksss,
> 
> after install  Xorg using
> `# pkg_add -r xorg`
> ...



The log file is from the -configure step, not a normal start.  Can't tell if it's an LCD monitor or what resolution is being used.  Also can't tell what you mean by "fuzzy", possibly display artifacts from an LCD at the wrong resolution, but could be something else.  Many systems will run without an xorg.conf, properly detecting the monitor and resolution.

If the mouse moves, that means you have xorg working and should continue on to install a window manager of some sort.  The Handbook talks about the big desktop environments, but there are lots of simpler and lighter window managers in ports.  After install, they're generally started by modifying .xinitrc or .xsession.


----------



## bsdme2 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Folksss...

Beastie, I have not try try commenting out the HorizSync and VertRefresh options but
will try that. Also, I did add mode to 1024x768 but that didn't work either, but
will try the resolution you suggest.
I have not executing xinit, but I did try to run startx first before configure Xorg
but encounter this fuzzy screen which mean the screen just fuzzy and stuck there
and didn't seem to go anywhere so I press CTR+ALT+F1 and CTR+C to get out.

Wblock, this monitor is LCD, Xorg in Freebsd 7.1 just work out of the box after
install and run Xorg -configure, but not with Xorg in Freebsd 8.1. I have no clue,
Maybe older is better in my case 
I have not install anything other than Xorg, I did run startx but was freeze 
meaning neither mouse or keyboard working in default windows manager the light version
not KDE or GNOME. 
I will try some more change and configuring after I get home from work.

Thanks folks, I'll be back for more question until I get this Xorg/Desktop working


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 1, 2010)

bsdme2 said:
			
		

> Wblock, this monitor is LCD,



What manufacturer, model, and native resolution?  Bits are cheap, please be specific.



> Xorg in Freebsd 7.1 just work out of the box after
> install and run Xorg -configure, but not with Xorg in Freebsd 8.1.



What you describe sounds like it's working.  Are you following the Handbook X11 config chapter?

Xorg.0.log from a real run of xorg would show a lot.  The one you provided is only from the -configure step.  Please run startx again and then upload the log file.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 1, 2010)

bsdme2 said:
			
		

> will try that. Also, I did add mode to 1024x768 but that didn't work either, but will try the resolution you suggest.


No! That was just an example. You should find the *maximum resolution* from the manual that came with the monitor, or from the menu that can be called from the bottom of the monitor, or from the official website or some hardware review websites.



			
				bsdme2 said:
			
		

> Xorg in Freebsd 7.1 just work out of the box after install and run Xorg -configure, but not with Xorg in Freebsd 8.1.


This may be a regression in Xorg 7.5 or the  ATI Rage driver.
Try commenting out the *Driver "r128"* option and adding *Driver "vesa"* instead.


----------



## bsdme2 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Folkss...

wblock,
What manufacturer, model, and native resolution?
Manufacturer: Don't know at the moment, at work now.
Model: RealSync
Native resolution: 800x600 work just fine from Xorg in Freebsd 7.1

I try to use the handbook and also google around a little for more info.
But if I can not get the system to run, then I run around for help.
I will post Xorg.0.log when I run it tonight.

Beastie, since the Xorg test did not past, I just try that resolution
1024x768 since I saw it on the sample but no go.
I will try commenting out the Driver "r128" option and 
adding Driver "vesa" instead that you suggest, hope it work.

Thanks folks.


----------



## bsdme2 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Folksss...

I don't know what happen but now my Xorg work
so I just install KDE and write this message 
using KDE right now.... I know it weird
and I don't even know what I did but it work.
Finally, I now almost have a system of my dream.
Next step is configure SAMBA for my windows network
and have this system as a file server and probably
leave it on as the power allow it, maybe then
I will have to repeat how to install this Xorg
again. Anyway, thanks for all the support 
and suggestion folks.... let me enjoy my
new OS for while before move onto the next step.

BSDME2


----------

